# What probiotic do you like best?



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

Just wanted to know, what does everyone use for probiotics?. I've used bene bac before for our green cheek conure but I noticed it has some sugar and food coloring in it. Anyone recommend a more natural one you have used and trust?

Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I use Avi Bios Probiotic Supplement for my birds.
No sugar and no food colorings

Ingredients listed:
Maltodextrine
Dried Fermentation Products:
L. acidophilus
L casel
L lactis
B bifidum
S diacetilactis

Guaranteed Analysis: 2 Billion CFU*/G
Lactic Acid Bacteria

*Colony Forming Units

Avi Bios Probiotic Supplement*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I use this Avi-Culture-2
Avi-culture, The Finest, Live, Avian-Specific Probiotic


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

Ordered!

Thanks so much for recommendation!


----------

